# Recovery; The unromantic version.



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey guys, this site sure has changed a lot since I was. last here, and that was a while ago. Time flies when you're having fun, huh?

Long story short, I've recovered. Not in the took some pill, waited and shot back to life. I'm not how I was before DP/DR and I think that is a good thing. This experience really matured me and made me into a much better person than I was. I'm more calm and caring towards others, I work harder and I take better care of myself. I'm not in a cloud that makes me listen to terrible depressing music at night trying to make myself cry because I couldn't feel anything.

I'm sorry to report I don't have a solution to how it happened, it's a mystery to me myself. I wish I could tell you guys what worked for me, but all i can say is I continued living like how I did before and it all fell into place. I'm sorry if that's not what you want to hear and it's cliche but it's the truth for my case, not wonder drug, no shock therapy, just normality.

This is probably the last time I'll ever be on the site. To all the old members who are still here (if any) thank you for the support and engaging discussions we use to have. I won't forget you, especially somebody really special that used to be here but I won't mention because it may get me in trouble.

I wish you all the best, and I love you from the bottom of my heart

-Stephen.


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

This is absolutely true. That is the case for DP/DR. I really wish it would become more widely known and accepted that recovery for DP/DR is as simple as that.

You simply go on living as you would if you were normal. Because in truth, you are normal.

You can relax knowing that you don't have a serious mental disorder. It really does go away. The symptoms of DP, in my opinion, are just symptoms of too much stress, anxiety, and/or depression.

When you learn to relax and settle into your self the cloudiness and all the symptoms that are DP/DR simply go away.

I've dealt with it so much and seen it in many different people that I am 100% certain of it.

The way to treat DP/DR is to treat stress. Lifestyle changes most likely are required.

Learn meditation. Its a science. It really works to relieve tension, stress, and even depression. Its scientifically proven to work.

Heres a link for different types of meditation. Google each type for instructions. Do one daily for 20 minutes or so.

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/320392.php

Yoga is good for body -mind health and for developing strength and balance. It works. Feels great to be able to move around well.

Aromatherapy works for mental health and in creating a lovely environment to live in, which in turn is theraupeutic.

Stretching.

Exercising. Jogging. Jump roping. Personally, if i feel down I can go for a jog for a few miles and it totally makes me feel better.

Strength training.

I seriously recommend developing an exercise routine and getting fit and in good shape to help remedy your DP/DR and your fears/anxiety.

Nutrition is super important for good health. Learning how to eat properly. Most peoples depression and anxiety can be treated with proper nutrition and exercise alone. Its a science.

Take care of your body and mind, make it healthy and happy and you will reap the benefits.

Self improvement, lifestyle changes, and all of the above are great remedies to treat DP/DR.

Another piece of advice is to learn a new hobby. Join a group with other people learning dancing, sewing, hiking, martial arts or anything can be very beneficial for your mental health. I recommend a martial art like boxing, kick boxing, jiu jitsu, etc..

Mostly, just go live is the ultimate remedy for DP/DR. Face your fears. Learn something new. Do something new. Go on living and you grow out of it.


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

Get your self inspired to go live. Its an adventure. You can become strong and healthy. You can learn and do so much. As someone who has suffered for 3+ solid years of DP/DR and even 5+ years with extreme anxiety and depression, that is my best advice.


----------

